# Anyone know the name of this plant?



## Pat Bowerman (Mar 18, 2004)

I found this plant growing beside Juncus Repens at a local spring near where I live in NW Arkansas. Last year, I had found some Micranthemum Umbrosum at this particular spring, but it had apparently been choked out by a thick layer of duckweed. This plant was growing in a small section of fast moving water. So far, I've been unable to identify it. I know that it's not Didiplis Diandra because I have that growing in the same tank and the differences are obvious. This plant has extremely fine, needle leaves (somewhat like Didiplis) but they are far less dense and they show no signs of developing any reddish color whatsoever.

http://www.patbowerman.com/aquarium/plantid.jpg


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

My best guess is some species of Najas grass.

Is it brittle?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I wonder if it is some species of Hedyotis? Hedyotis is found is Missouri so maybe...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks like a _Callitriche_. Possibly _hetrerophylla_.










The blunt leaf tips are a key identifying characteristic.

http://www.ecy.wa.gov/programs/wq/plants/plantid2/drawings/drawing_calhet.html

http://www.ppws.vt.edu/scott/weed_id/clthe.htm


----------

